# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  घर में उगायें सब्जियां

## Munneraja

हम रोजमर्रा के खाने के लिए सब्जियां घर में भी उगा सकते हैं, इसका फायदा यह मिलेगा कि हम साफ़-सुथरी और पौष्टिक सब्जियां घर में काम ले पाएंगे, बाजार में जाने किस प्रकार के पानी, गंदे नाले में उगी सब्जियां और किस प्रकार के रसायनों द्वारा पकाई गई फसल काम ले रहे हैं जो कई प्रकार से नुकसानदायक होती हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

सामान्यतः छोटे पौधों के लिए कम से कम १० इंच के और बेल या कुछ बड़े पौधों के लिए कम से कम १२ इंच के गमले लेने चाहियें i
अधिक मिटटी में जड़ें अच्छी तरह से फैलती हैं और पौधे/बेल को पनपने के लिए अच्छा वातावरण मिल जाता है i
ज्यादा बड़े गमले में मिटटी ज्यादा होने से जड़ों को फैलने के लिए अच्छी जगह मिल जाती है और पौधे/बेल में बढवार अच्छी होती है. उसी के अनुरूप फसल भी अच्छी प्राप्त होती है.

एकाध गमले की अपेक्षा अधिक गमलों और पौधों के होने से वातावरण में ठंडक और नमी उपयुक्त रूप से बनी रहती है और तेज गर्मियों में सार सम्हाल कम चाहिए होती है अन्यथा कम गमलों में गर्मियों में पौधों के सम्हालने में परेशानी होती है और जल जाने का खतरा बना रहता है i

कम गमले हों तो गमलों को ऐसी जगह रखना चाहिए जहां धूप गमले पर सीधी नहीं पड़ती हो लेकिन पौधे पर धूप बनी रह सकती हो i अर्थात छोटी दीवार के ओट में गमले रखे जा सकते हैं जहां पौधे की थोड़ी बढवार होते ही पौधा दीवार से ऊपर निकलने पर धूप ले सके

----------


## Munneraja

गमले छत पर, बालकनी में या चबूतरे पर रखे जा सकते हैं.
बस ध्यान यह रखना है कि गमले ऐसी जगह ना रखे जाएँ जहाँ से गिर कर यह टूट जाएँ और जहां गिरें वहां भी नुक्सान हो जाये.

----------


## Munneraja

कुछ सब्जियां जहां उगाई जाती हैं वहाँ से पौधे शिफ्ट करके दूसरी जगह नहीं लगाए जाते हैं और कुछ सब्जियों के पौधे शिफ्ट करके दूसरी जगह लगाए जा सकते हैं. 
जो पौधे शिफ्ट नहीं किये जा सकते उनको उसी गमले में अंकुरण किया जाता है जिसमे उनको रखना है और जो शिफ्ट किये जाने होते हैं उनको किसी गमले में एकसाथ कुछ बीज डाल कर अंकुरण किया जाता है और पौधे में चार से छः पत्तियों के होने पर उनको दूसरे गमलों में शिफ्ट कर दिया जाता है.

----------


## Munneraja

अभी गर्मियों का मौसम है और हम इसी मौसम की सब्जियों के बारे में यहाँ चर्चा करेंगे

----------


## Munneraja

खाद
किसी भी खाद बीज वालों के यहाँ से केचुवे की खाद की पांच किलो खाद की थैली ले लें या गोबर की सड़ी हुई खाद एक कट्टा ले लें i
यही खाद आपके घर की बगिया के विभिन्न पेड़ पौधों के काम आएगी i खाद को छत पर कहीं खुले में ४-५ दिनों के लिए फैला कर सुखा लिया जाता है ताकि इसमें उपस्थित कीट भाग जाएँ या नष्ट हो जाएँ.
अक्सर दोनो प्रकार की खाद को मिश्रण करके काम ली जाती है, दोनो प्रकार की खाद के उपयोग अलग अलग तरीके के हैं, अतः मिश्रित खाद अच्छी रहती है.
१२ इंची के गमले में १० इंच तक मिटटी भर लें ऊपर एक इंच में खाद डालें, चार - पांच दिन इसे सूखने के लिए छोड़ दें,

----------


## Munneraja

घर में फसल के लिए दोमट मिटटी सबसे बढ़िया होती है जिसे हम चिकनी/काली मिटटी और रेत को बराबर भागों में मिलाकर बनाते हैं लेकिन यदि उपलब्ध ना भी हो तो सिर्फ रेत या काली/चिकनी मिटटी भी काम दे जाती है i
सबसे अधिक ध्यान देने की बात यह है कि रेत के ऊपर वाले हिस्से में खाद डाली जाए और काली/चिकनी मिटटी में खाद मिलाई जाए तो बेहतर फलदायक होती है i
पानी भी ऊपर बहता हुआ नहीं डालना चाहिए बल्कि थोडा थोडा पानी सूखते रहने पर बार बार डालना ज्यादा गुणकारी होता है, पौधों की बढवार भी सही रहती है और पौधे के गलने के चांस भी कम हो जाते हैं i

----------


## super_boy00007

bahut achhi jaankari di hai karpiya jari rakhe

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*साग-सब्जियों का महत्वपूर्ण स्थान*
साग-सब्जियों का हमारे दैनिक जीवन में महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है विशेषकर शाकाहारियों के जीवन में। शाक-सब्जी भोजन के ऐसे स्रोत है जो हमारे पोषक मूल्य को ही नहीं बढ़ाते बल्कि उसके स्वाद को भी बढ़ाते हैं। पोषाहार विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार संतुलित भोजन के लिए एक वयस्क व्यक्ति को प्रतिदिन 85 ग्राम फल और 300 ग्राम साग-सब्जियों की सेवन करनी चाहिए। परन्तु हमारे देश में साग-सब्जियों का वर्त्तमान उत्पादन स्तर प्रतिदिन, प्रतिव्यक्ति की खपत के हिसाब से मात्र 120 ग्राम है।

*सब्जी बगीचा*
उपरोक्त स्थितियों पर विचार करते हुए उपलब्ध स्वच्छ जल के साथ रसोईघर एवं स्नानघर से निकले पानी का उपयोग कर घर के पिछवाड़े में उपयोगी साग-सब्जी उगाने की योजना बना सकते हैं। इससे एक तो एकत्रित अनुपयोगी जल का निष्पादन हो सकेगा और दूसरे उससे होने वाले प्रदूषण से भी मुक्ति मिल जाएगी। साथ ही, सीमित क्षेत्र में साग-सब्जी उगाने से घरेलू आवश्यकता की पूर्ति भी हो सकेगी। सबसे अहम् बात यह कि सब्जी उत्पादन में रासायनिक पदार्थों का उपयोग करने की जरूरत भी नहीं होगी। अतः यह एक सुरक्षित पद्धति है तथा उत्पादित साग-सब्जी कीटनाशक दवाईयों से भी मुक्त होंगे।


*स्थल चयन*
सब्जी बगीचा के लिए स्थल चयन में सीमित विकल्प है। हमेशा अंतिम चयन घर का पिछवाड़ा ही होता है जिसे हम लोग बाड़ी  भी कहते हैं। यह सुविधाजनक स्थान होता है क्योंकि परिवार के सदस्य खाली समय में साग-सब्जियों पर ध्यान दे सकते हैं तथा रसोईघर व स्नानघर से निकले पानी आसानी से सब्जी की क्यारी की ओर घुमाया जा सकता है। सब्जी बगीचा का आकार भूमि की उपलब्धता और व्यक्तियों की संख्या पर निर्भर करता है। सब्जी बगीचा के आकार की कोई सीमा नहीं है परन्तु सामान्य रूप से वर्ग की अपेक्षा समकोण बगीचा को पसंद किया जाता है। चार या पाँच व्यक्ति वाले औसत परिवार के लिए 1/20 एकड़ जमीन पर की गई सब्जी की खेती पर्याप्त हो सकती है।

*सब्जी की खेत तैयारी* 
सर्वप्रथम 30-40 सेंमी की गहराई तक कुदाली या हल की सहायता से जुताई करें। खेत से पत्थर, झाड़ियों एवं बेकार के खर-पतवार को हटा दें। खेत में अच्छे ढंग से निर्मित 100 कि.ग्राम कृमि खाद चारों ओर फैला दें। आवश्यकता के अनुसार 45 सेंमी या 60 सेंमी की दूरी पर मेड़ या क्यारी बनाएँ।
सब्जी बीज की बुआई और पौध रोपण

    * *सीधे बुआई की जाने वाली सब्जी* जैसे - भिंडी, बीन एवं लोबिया आदि की बुआई मेड़ या क्यारी बनाकर की जा सकती है। दो पौधे 30 सेंमी की दूरी पर लगाई जानी चाहिए। प्याज, पुदीना एवं धनिया को खेत के मेड़ पर उगाया जा सकता है।

    * *प्रतिरोपित फसल*, जैसे - टमाटर, बैगन और मिर्ची आदि को एक महीना पूर्व में नर्सरी बेड या मटके में उगाया जा सकता है। बुआई के बाद मिट्टी से ढ़ककर उसके ऊपर 250 ग्राम नीम के फली का पाउडर बनाकर छिड़काव किया जाता है ताकि इसे चीटियों से बचाया जा सके। टमाटर के लिए 30 दिनों की बुआई के बाद तथा बैगन, मिर्ची तथा बड़ी प्याज के लिए 40-45 दिनों के बाद पौधे को नर्सरी से निकाल दिया जाता है। टमाटर, बैगन और मिर्ची को 30-45 सेंमी की दूरी पर मेड़ या उससे सटाकर रोपाई की जाती है। बड़ी प्याज के लिए मेड़ के दोनों ओर 10 सेंमी की जगह छोड़ी जाती है। रोपण के तीसरे दिन पौधों की सिंचाई की जाती है। प्रारंभिक अवस्था में इस प्रतिरोपण को दो दिनों में एक दिन बाद पानी दिया जाए तथा बाद में 4 दिनों के बाद पानी दिया जाए।

    * सब्जी बगीचा का मुख्य उद्देश्य अधिकतम लाभ प्राप्त करना है तथा वर्षभर घरेलू साग-सब्जी की आवश्यकता की पूर्ति करना है। कुछ पद्धतियों को अपनाते हुए इस लक्ष्य को हासिल किया जा सकता है।

    * बगीचा के एक छोड़ पर बारहमासी पौधों को उगाया जाना चाहिए जिससे इनकी छाया अन्य फसलों पर न पड़े तथा अन्य साग-सब्जी फसलों को पोषण दे सकें।

    * बगीचा के चारों ओर तथा आने-जाने के रास्ते का उपयोग विभिन्न अल्पावधि हरी साग-सब्जी जैसे - धनिया, पालक, मेथी, पुदीना आदि उगाने के लिए किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Munneraja

निशा जी 
आपने तो एक ही प्रविष्टि में चार प्रविष्टियों का मैटर डाल दिया है

----------


## Munneraja

जिन पौधे/बेलों को सीधे उगाये जाने हैं (शिफ्ट नहीं किया जाना है) उनको प्रविष्टि ६ के अनुसार तैयार गमले में लगाना चाहिए.
गमले की उपरी तीन इंच मिटटी को उथल पुथल कर लें ताकि ऊपर डाली गई खाद इस तीन इंच मिटटी में मिल जाये.
अब इस गमले की उपरी सतह को समतल कर लें. एक किनारे से धीरे धीरे पानी डालें ताकि मिटटी में गड्ढा ना पड़े. पानी गमले में सोख लिए जाने तक डालते रहें. जब मिटटी द्वारा पानी सोखना बंद कर दे और पानी ऊपर दिखने लगे तो पानी डालना बंद कर दें. 
अब आप घिया/लौकी/कद्दू के बीज दो पुष्ट बीज छांट लें और गमले के केंद्र के एक इंच की दूरी पर दोनो बीज ऊँगली की सहायता से मिटटी की उपरी सतह से एक इंच अन्दर घुसा दें. क्योंकि घिया के बीज बड़ी साइज के होते हैं इसलिए इनको मिटटी के एक इंच अंदर डालना चाहिए. अब गमले को उचित स्थान पर रख दें. लगभग ८ से दस दिनों में गमले में अंकुर फूटेगा. जब बेल में छः पत्ते हो जाएँ तो दोनों में से जिस बेल में उठान ज्यादा हो उसे रखकर दूसरी बेल को निकाल दीजिये. एक गमले में एक ही बेल लगेगी.

----------


## Munneraja

बेल को दीवार के सहारे किसी पतली रस्सी या पायजामे के बुने बनाये बाजार में मिलने वाले नाड़े को दीवार में कील ठोक कर बाँध कर चढ़ाना है. क्योंकि लौकी की बेल के पत्ते बड़े और बेल का तना लगभग ८ से १० एम्एम् मोटा (हाथ की सबसे छोटी अंगुली जितना) होता है इसलिए रस्सी की मजबूती परख लेनी चाहिए कि वो इतना वजन उठा ले. लौकी की बेल लगभग तीस फुट लम्बी हो जाती है. बेल पर लगभग ४० से ५० दिनों में लौकी लगने लगती है.

----------


## Munneraja

तुरई की बेल भी इसी प्रकार से एक गमले में दो बीज डाल कर अंकुरण करें और कमजोर बेल को निकाल दें. इसके बीज लगभग पौने इंच मिटटी में अन्दर डालने हैं. क्योंकि ये लौकी से छोटे होते हैं. इसकी बेल लगभग २५ फुट लम्बी चली जाती है. 
तुरई की तीन बेल लगाएं (पांच व्यक्तियों के परिवार के लिए)

----------


## Munneraja

टिंडा भी तुरई की बेल की तरह मिटटी की सतह से पौने इंच अन्दर डाले जायेंगे. लेकिन ये लगभग दस/बारह फुट की बेल होती है इसलिए एक गमले में गमले के किनारे किनारे बीज डाल कर उगानी है और एक गमले में दो से तीन बेल उगाई जा सकती हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

करेले की बेल को भी लौकी की तरह से एक इंच गहरे मिटटी में बीज दबा कर उगानी है. यह भी एक गमले में एक ही बेल लगेगी. यह बेल लगभग १५ से बीस फिट लम्बी होती है.

----------


## Munneraja

ऊपर लिखी सारी बेल गर्मियों के मौसम में फल देती हैं और बिना शिफ्ट किये जिस गमले या जमीन में उगाई जाती हैं वहाँ ही रहने दी जाती हैं.
अब हम गर्मियों के मौसम में ही उगने वाली वो सब्जियां जिनके पौधे शिफ्ट करके उगाये जाते हैं उनकी चर्चा करेंगे.

----------


## marwariladka

धन्यवाद् सायंतन जी इतने उपकारी सूत्र बनाने के लिए...

----------


## Krish13

भैया आपने जो जानकारी दी है वो बिलकुल सटीक है इसमे मै भी कुछ जानकारी देना चाहूगा जब आप बेल वाली सब्जी उगाये तो बेल को सीमेँट वाली छत या फर्श के सम्पर्क सीधा ना आने दे धूप की वजह से सीमेँट बहुत गर्म होता है जिसके कारण बेल के खराब होने की संम्भावना बड़ जाती है

----------


## Krish13

फर्श और बेल के बीच मे अंतर बनाने के लिये सबसे अच्छा तरीका है किसी पेड़ की छब्बेदार टहनिया काट कर फर्श पर रख दे और टहनियोँ के ऊपर बेल को फेलने दे बेल वाली सब्जियाँ पेड़ की छब्बेदार टहनियो पर ही सबसे अच्छी उपज देती है।

----------


## Krish13

बड़े भैया गर्मी के मौसम मेँ करेला खाने से बचना चाहिये क्योँकि गर्मी मे करेला खाने से सिर मे दर्द होने की सम्भावना बड़ जाती है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

दोस्त धन्यवाद आपके सुझाव से मे लाभान्वित हुआ। 


मैंने अपने घर मे बैंगन , टमाटर, मिर्च और शिमला मिर्च गमले मे लगाए है । मैंने हाइब्रिड बीज इस्तेमाल किया। और आज लगभग हर टीसेरे दिन मुझे एक टाइम की सब्जी बनाने लायक सब्जी घर से  ही मिल जाती है।

----------


## sanjeetspice

सर जी बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है आपने 

शुक्रिया आप सब दोस्तों का

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र क्या अनार का पेड़ भी गमले मे लगा सकते है । आम तौर पर अनार कितने दिन मे फल देने लगता है ॥ और कितने समय तक देता है ।

----------


## mantu007

> मित्र क्या अनार का पेड़ भी गमले मे लगा सकते है । आम तौर पर अनार कितने दिन मे फल देने लगता है ॥ और कितने समय तक देता है ।


नहीं मित्र अनार की जड़े थोड़ी लंबी होती है ........

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...आप को बधाई

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...आप को बधाई

----------


## bawa009

बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी

आप को बधाई

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र क्या अनार का पेड़ भी गमले मे लगा सकते है । आम तौर पर अनार कितने दिन मे फल देने लगता है ॥ और कितने समय तक देता है ।


अनार का पेड लगभग छः से नौ फुट तक ऊँचा चला जाता है 
यदि  आप इसे गमले में लगाना चाहें तो आपको १८ इंच का गमला प्रयोग करना होगा या छोटी सीमेंट टंकी का प्रयोग करें

----------


## Munneraja

कीट नाशक का छिडकाव 
खाद बीज वाले से बात करके कीट नाशक का चयन करें 
अक्सर कीट नाशक की ५ एम् एल मात्रा को एक लीटर पानी में मिलाकर छिडकाव किया जाता है

----------


## Munneraja

कीट नाशक का छिडकाव करते समय पूरी बाहों की शर्ट पहने, नाक एवं मुह पर रुमाल बाँध लें.
हवा के बहाव के रुख में छिडकाव करें ताकि स्प्रे वापस हमारे शरीर पर ना आये.

----------


## Munneraja

कीट नाशक को सामान्य पहुच से दूर रखें क्योंकि ये जान-माल के लिए हानिकारक हैं.
किसी कारणवश यदि कीटनाशक शरीक के संपर्क में आता है तो सादा पानी से अंग अच्छी तरह धोएं.
यदि सांस में स्प्रे चला गया है तो कई बार कुल्ला करें एवं डॉक्टर की सहयता प्राप्त करें..

----------


## groopji

> कीट नाशक को सामान्य पहुच से दूर रखें क्योंकि ये जान-माल के लिए हानिकारक हैं.
> किसी कारणवश यदि कीटनाशक शरीक के संपर्क में आता है तो सादा पानी से अंग अच्छी तरह धोएं.
> यदि सांस में स्प्रे चला गया है तो कई बार कुल्ला करें एवं डॉक्टर की सहयता प्राप्त करें..


क्या नीम की पत्तियों का पानी भी कीटनाशक का विकल्प हो सकता है ??

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या नीम की पत्तियों का पानी भी कीटनाशक का विकल्प हो सकता है ??


जी हाँ 
सामान्य कीटनाशक तो नीम की पत्तियां होती हैं 
लेकिन जब रोग/कीट ज्यादा उग्र हों तो कीटनाशक का उपयोग करना जरुरी होता है.

नीम खली खाद के साथ कीटनाशक का भी कार्य करती है 
जो कि मिटटी में उपस्थित कीटों का नाश कर देती है

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## biji pande

*सर्दियों के लिए कुछ घरेलु सब्जियों के विषय में बताएं*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *सर्दियों के लिए कुछ घरेलु सब्जियों के विषय में बताएं*


सच में, शहरी लोगों के लिए सही समय पर समय रहते यह जानकारी मिलना ज्यादा उपयोगी हो सकता है|

----------


## vedant thakur

हमे भी इंतज़ार है !!

----------


## Munneraja

यदि आप लोग चाहें तो बरसात के मौसम में फलदायक सब्जियों के बारे में यहाँ चर्चा की जा सकती है 
क्योंकि अब तक गर्मियों की सब्जियां पूरी तरह से वयस्क हो चुकी हैं एवं फल दे रही हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> यदि आप लोग चाहें तो बरसात के मौसम में फलदायक सब्जियों के बारे में यहाँ चर्चा की जा सकती है 
> क्योंकि अब तक गर्मियों की सब्जियां पूरी तरह से वयस्क हो चुकी हैं एवं फल दे रही हैं.


जी हाँ , यह बढ़िया रहेगा, भाई जी, इस बरसाती बागवानी की तयारी शुरू से बताएं, जिनके घर में क्यारी है उनके लिए सलाह इनक्लूड करते चलें|

----------


## Munneraja

> जी हाँ , यह बढ़िया रहेगा, भाई जी, इस बरसाती बागवानी की तयारी शुरू से बताएं, जिनके घर में क्यारी है उनके लिए सलाह इनक्लूड करते चलें|


नल के पास वाली क्यारी जहां पानी की बहुतायत रहती है, "पोदीना" उगायें.
यह ज्यादा पानी में अधिक फैलता है और इसकी पत्तियां भी बड़ी बड़ी हो जाती हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

हरी पत्तियों वाली सब्जियां अक्सर जल्दी उग कर फसल देने लगती हैं 
अतः पालक एवं हरी धनियाँ उगाना भी अच्छा होगा.

----------


## Munneraja

भिन्डी, चौले की फली भी बरसात में काफी फलदायक होती है

----------


## King of All

जानकारी के लिए धन्वाद 

बढ़िया सूत्र है आपकी

----------


## Yatuswami

Dhanyavaad Aapka

----------

